# Terrapins?



## TalkingPie (Jun 27, 2020)

Does anyone have any experience with keeping terrapins, I've been unable to find any resources for them but have found a pair of them in sub par conditions that I wish to rescue one day.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 27, 2020)

They are beautiful! Ive always wanted to venture into them.. but they require brackish water and are prone to shell fungus. Water has to be kept pristine from my research i have done. @Markw84 can prob give u more expert advise


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jun 27, 2020)

You might want to ask your question in the species specific section on water turtles. You will likely get quicker, more in-depth answers there. Or ask @Yvonne G or another moderator to move this thread to that section.


----------

